# New Radar Pics



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hi all. These are a couple of pics showing Radar after his bath when I came home from work. I took these because I got such nice compliments on the way Radar's eye hair was growing in. Enjoy...Sorry they aren't really good pics of him getting a bath but they are ones of him after when I saw him when I got home.

Derek


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

He's a sweetie Derek!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Thanks I got some more tonight of him...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Boy, Radar's gotten big! I love that last photo. He looks so relaxed. What a beautiful coat too!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

He looks great, Derek. He's gorgeous.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Very Much. Yeah My Wife had bathed him before I got home from work. His hair falls down to the sides naturally now. My Wife combed it back and when he shook his hair fell naturally to the sides with a part in the middle. I like his size now. He's getting pretty big and he's a big eater, a cup a day I'm sure.

Derek


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

He's looking good! How much does he weigh now do u figure? Beamer is about 5lbs now.. Today is there 5 month bday!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Oh Yeah I totally forgot about the birthday thing. It's the eighth today...Woo Hoooo. I would bet that Radar is close to Eight pounds now. He was 6.5 lbs at the Vet a month ago so I have no idea what he is now but if I had to guess I would say about 8 lbs at least.

Derek


----------



## NBCZero (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow! He is so handsome! I love his shiny coat and his coloring. Thanks for sharing his pictures! 

Dixie


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

What a good looking boy Radar is turning out to be and I can't believe how big he has gotten!!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

WOW Derek, he sure has grown. I love the his coloring but i could not have a white dog. We have red mud here in VA and its really hard to keep Dreamers white legs looking somewhat white & Tripp is always in the mud!

Radar is gorgeous!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I can't believe how big he has gotten Derek! You can tell that he is approaching his adult size. He looks beautiful!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

He sure is growing like a weed. His coat is so white, beautiful boy.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Beautiful coat...but ....*

how does he see? LOL.

That's the part on Winston that drives me crazy...I just can't imagine he can see well! Of course, my vet chopped his hair there so that's part of my problem, it's growing back in and is shorter...

side question....when do they start slowing on the growth? or when do they start getting to adult weight/height? 6 mo? 8 mo? 1 year? thanks.

Trish


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, such a big boy already. It's so much fun to see them growing up. He sure is handsome. 

People ask me all the time...how do they see? I say, with their eyes. Shelby's hair is growing, so I have been putting it in a clip. Kodi's eye hair isn't as long and it kind of falls to the side.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Derek,

He's beautiful! You have a right to be proud.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

irnfit said:


> People ask me all the time...how do they see? I say, with their eyes. Shelby's hair is growing, so I have been putting it in a clip. Kodi's eye hair isn't as long and it kind of falls to the side.


 LOL Michele! My dogs are in full coats and I don't even band them most of the time because it breaks off their hair when they play, so they always seem to have hair hanging over their eyes. They see just fine, even if I can't see their eyes. If you aren't sure, put a treat up on the sofa and you'll find out fast enough. Ha ha!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Derek,
Radar is a beautiful boy! Thanks for sharing the updated photos of him!

Susan


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Derek,

Radar is so handsome and I love his coat! Happy 5 mo old b-day!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well thanks All for the Birthday wishes and compliments. Radar is becoming a very attractive little Hav. The excessive Hair isn't really blocking his vision that much I know that it looks that way but he's not too bad this way. He is certianly getting bigger that's a fact...you can feel the additonal weight in his body now around his stomach. I can't wait until he gets neutered next month and they get his weight. We don't have a scale and I would hate to run into the Vet's Office and plunk Radar down on the scale and jot down his weight and run outta there...it might be a little hard to explain....ound: 

Derek


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

radar_jones said:


> We don't have a scale and I would hate to run into the Vet's Office and plunk Radar down on the scale and jot down his weight and run outta there...it might be a little hard to explain....ound:
> 
> Derek


I wouldn't think twice about it. I actually go to my vet's office once a month to weigh all my kids. It's a habit and they don't mind.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Radar is filling out nicely.......nice pictures!If that hair bothers you alot Derek between his eyes...you could put a little "top knot gel" on it to smooth it up and out of the way.The top knot gel is available through PetEdge.I don't think it is a big deal though---he can see.:becky:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hmmm... I may just have to break into the Vets Office to use the scale....ound: I hope they don't mind. the hair doesn't bother me half as much as it did before Radar got his bath. If you are looking at him straight on it doesn't look half as bad as in the pics.

Derek


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Derek,
He is so handsome. Seems like such a nice boy too. Thanks for sharing. 

Can't get over your fashion forward look, black socks, loaffers and shorts. You trying to start a new trend? LOL!!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Thanks...we really love Radar.

Hey that's my lounging around the house wear. Those are my slippers and my nice cool black socks...it was hot that day....HOT....I TELL YA...ound: 

Derek


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Funny, I am in the photo/tv business, so I can't help but look in the background of pictures. Nobody probably would have notice if I didn't bring it up to the everyones attention! ound: 

I realized I also assumed you had shorts on and lets keep it that way!LOL


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah I'm wearing shorts....LOL...funny Stuff. That would make for a funny shot wouldn't it. It's like a bad movie. I didn't even pay attention to what I was wearing. I'm kicking myself now....:biggrin1: 

Derek


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

No worries, you can get awy with it here...we're family!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Gee thanks Sis.....ound: ound: 

Derek


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahhahaha.. ok i noticed the black socks/sandals/shorts combo to... Derek, what r u thinking, man??? lol


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh my! 

By the way Derek, a lot of people around here take their dogs to the veterinarian's office just for a visit to the scale or a treat, just to make it a "fun" place to go for the dogs. Some dogs get upset if they are only going when they are sick, or to get stuck with needles, etc. You might want to call yours and see if you can just stop by on occasion to weigh Radar so he will associate the vet's office as a fun place to go.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hey that's a great idea I will try that. Ryan buddy what are ya doing. I like the lounge wear for the apartment sometimes. It's cool an relaxing...yeah I know I just got the camera too low.

Derek


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Radar looks great Derek! I don't know how you keep him so white! :bathbaby: 

I noticed the background...the legs, the socks, the tile floor.... I pretended the shorts were there too! LOL!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

great idea about the vets office, but not such a great idea to wear the socks, loaffer, shorts combo out of the house!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I feel like I'm getting picked on.....ound: It's cool I don't mind. It's my new look...the summer apartment look. We keep Radar white by keeping him on the sidewalk often when I walk him. He doesn't get many chances to muck around since we have no backyard. We have to bathe him right away though when we have playdates at Beamer's Place.

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

BTW you can't see the shorts because I'm in the computer chair......ound: ound: 

Derek


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Radar is gorgeous. He is so white like a snowflake. Lovely boy indeed! Thanks for sharing the pictures!
Best,
Poornima


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Very Much. After his walk today his feet darkened a bit. He was in the grass which was a little wet from the sprinklers and then he got in the dirt on the ground so he has grey feet now. He really looks wonderful I think when we gets out of the bath. My Wife said she's never bathing him in the bathtub again though. She said he got water absolutely everywhere.

Derek


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh this thread is getting to be too funny!!! LOL Poor you, Derek!!!







Don't blame you one bit for keeping cool. Appartments get very HOT in the summer!

You're a good sport.


----------

